# do you HAVE to do cardio to cut



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

say you where in a calorie deficeit anyway, i feel alot better doing cardio whilst in a cut as i feel it shifts the body into fat burn mode

does anyone not do any but loose lots of fat?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I very rarely do cardio and I loose fat pretty quickly if I am in deficeit, but this is largely down to the physical nature of my job and quick metabolism, saying that I haven't been totally shredded since I was about 18-19 but have maintained reasonable bf levels. I am gonna start doing more cardio though to push my bf lower than ever because I would like to see how I would look with sub 10% bf.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

cardio is just another way of burning cals and using up energy or bodyfat. if you can find another way of doing this then you wont need it. when i was a few years younger all i used to do were press ups and sit ups and leg raises 2-3 times a day and got shredded, skinny but shredded.

even now just 20-30 mins cardio in the morn 5 days a week mod intensity. dont think cardio is anything special and if i do too much i feel flat like alot of poeple


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cardio is more essential to good health to be honest, i cant understand why people avoid it


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Cardio is more essential to good health to be honest, i cant understand why people avoid it


you can meet cardio needs with proper training alot of the time, so wouldnt consider it essential for good health


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Never do cardio, and I am about 7-8% bf all year round. I just don't have the time to do it, missus already breaks my balls cause I spend 45-60 min in the gym 4 times a week.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

My most successful cut had no cardio, and it worked great....

Its just hard to stick to a perfect diet for me


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Youdont need cardio only calorie deficit, cardo burns more calories so makes it easier to have a defecit, or you can just use your willpower to eat 1500 cals a day.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

x 2

thats the way it is


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Diet & 10 ius HGH for me putting on lean weight plus using D-bol 50 mg ED Test E 600mg EW & EQ 600mg EW , Loose weight with cardio along with a bit a muscle but diet is key to cut,


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No you don't have to do cardio, but for many it helps. For me personally the most effective way to cut is only a moderate gradual reduction in calories from what I need to lean bulk, and then at the same time an extra increase in calories burned through exercise.

The exercise doesn't have to be extra cardio though - intense weight training burns more kcals per hour than most cardio exercises, so switching up to high volume split over several days can sometimes be enough.

Doing a very physical job can also effectively take the place of cardio.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

getting out of a 'stale' metabolism to burn more i find is effective doing cardio. It's surprising how quickly the body adepts to a calorie defect as the norm and your body becomes trying to stabilize - remember, this is what the body is constantly trying to do. This is why i do cardio...to throw make my body listen that it really has to maintain burning energy rather that sitting watching TV all day in a calorie defect! 

Maybe it's all in the head.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im the same i feel like am revving up my motab by doing it, might be all in the head but not sure...


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

it will come down to genetics and how lean you wanna get but even the i world do some cardio, its just one of those unfortunate things. I doubt you'd find many pros who do zero cardio


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I am too lazy for cardio so I try to manipulate diet best I can. I have been doing 20 mins fasted cardio but feel it's easier to eat less! (with help of course) cardio is a pain in the 4rse but some people love it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

musio said:


> getting out of a 'stale' metabolism to burn more i find is effective doing cardio. It's surprising how quickly the body adepts to a calorie defect as the norm and your body becomes trying to stabilize - remember, this is what the body is constantly trying to do. This is why i do cardio...to throw make my body listen that it really has to maintain burning energy rather that sitting watching TV all day in a calorie defect!
> 
> Maybe it's all in the head.


Great post.

Also for me I feel a lot better after cardio, plus its good for your heart too


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gh and swimming keeps me lean,and my skin silky smooth,and toned.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Apart from that their are ECA Stacks, Clen, DNP, etc. Don't advise some of them myself but it's a way to loose BF without doing cardio like you asked.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well i thought a eca just helped with energy so you can do more cardio it dosent directly loose weight does it?

dnp yer, can get shredded on that without cardio


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

miggs said:


> Never do cardio, and I am about 7-8% bf all year round. .


Miggs I mean this with the utmost of respect, but you sir are a pr**k!!!! 

7-8% bf yr round with no cardio, thats almost as heartbreaking as hearing phil heath say 'i dont train my arms their too big and theyre in danger of over shadowing my other bodyparts' :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a quick question for you folks ... when someone says moderate intesity cardio ... what does that mean to YOU?

Because to some it might mean running for 45 min and to others it's more like walking at 0.5mph.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Lloyd DA said:


> Just a quick question for you folks ... when someone says moderate intesity cardio ... what does that mean to YOU?
> 
> Because to some it might mean running for 45 min and to others it's more like walking at 0.5mph.


id personally take it as a jog mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lloyd DA said:


> Just a quick question for you folks ... when someone says moderate intesity cardio ... what does that mean to YOU?
> 
> Because to some it might mean running for 45 min and to others it's more like walking at 0.5mph.


Well that is correct... as it will vary from person to person. I'd say anything that raises your heart beat halfway from resting to max (130-150 for me).


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> you can meet cardio needs with proper training alot of the time, so wouldnt consider it essential for good health


What is "proper" training?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Well that is correct... as it will vary from person to person. I'd say anything that raises your heart beat halfway from resting to max (130-150 for me).


likewise


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> What is "proper" training?


referring to intensity and cns stimulation. if you wanted to get really anal about it you could always carry a heart rate monitor with you to record heart rate in between sets.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Well that is correct... as it will vary from person to person. I'd say anything that raises your heart beat halfway from resting to max (130-150 for me).


Essentially anything that raises you're heart rate for a prolonged period to 85% would be considered cardiovascular training, liftingh weights would never class as cardiovascular training, surely.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> referring to intensity and cns stimulation. if you wanted to get really anal about it you could always carry a heart rate monitor with you to record heart rate in between sets.


This didnt explain "proper training"? Examples? Not being anal, just interested in you're point


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Essentially anything that raises you're heart rate for a prolonged period to 85% would be considered cardiovascular training, liftingh weights would never class as cardiovascular training, surely.


85%????


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well last year i done a 6 week diet with no cardio

this year doing 8 week with cardio, will compare results


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> This didnt explain "proper training"? Examples? Not being anal, just interested in you're point


 try googling it - key words intensity, cns


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> well last year i done a 6 week diet with no cardio
> 
> this year doing 8 week with cardio, will compare results


not easy to run a fair test and eliminate certain variables but if youre having exact cals form last year, exact training volume etc then would be a good comaparison


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> 85%????


Yeah?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> try googling it - key words intensity, cns


I understand the word intensity, but it has a million different meanings and uses.. CNS is central nervous system??

Im asking for examples of proper training on the assumption you do it?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ricky23 said:


> not easy to run a fair test and eliminate certain variables but if youre having exact cals form last year, exact training volume etc then would be a good comaparison


no this one should be alot better! i dont keto last time, this time im just low cals!

last time i drank every weekend, this time i only drank one night so far

am just hoping the chances are worth it


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> I understand the word intensity, but it has a million different meanings and uses.. CNS is central nervous system??
> 
> Im asking for examples of proper training on the assumption you do it?


lol i know what proper training is... question is... do you????


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> no this one should be alot better! i dont keto last time, this time im just low cals!
> 
> last time i drank every weekend, this time i only drank one night so far
> 
> am just hoping the chances are worth it


wont be a fair comparison then


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> lol i know what proper training is... question is... do you????


No, thats why im asking you?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

miggs said:


> Never do cardio, and I am about 7-8% bf all year round. I just don't have the time to do it, missus already breaks my balls cause I spend 45-60 min in the gym 4 times a week.


Very good genetics


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> No, thats why im asking you?


really hate to sound arrogant really i do but look at my avi then look at yours...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> really hate to sound arrogant really i do but look at my avi then look at yours...


Jesus, you're making yourself look like a fool. You can't even asnwer you;re own point, my avi is genuinely from when i was 16, when i joined the site, now 19, i look a lot differemt, granted nothing like you, which is totally irrelevant, my main training at the moment is cardio anyway.

Anyway back to the point, you said you dont need to do cardiovascular exercise if you do proper training, im interested in what this "peoper training" is and how it raises you're heart rate, im sure marathon runners would love to know what proper training is if it doesnt require any running..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Jesus, you're making yourself look like a fool. You can't even asnwer you;re own point, my avi is genuinely from when i was 16, when i joined the site, now 19, i look a lot differemt, granted nothing like you, which is totally irrelevant, my main training at the moment is cardio anyway.
> 
> Anyway back to the point, you said you dont need to do cardiovascular exercise if you do proper training, im interested in what this "peoper training" is and how it raises you're heart rate, im sure marathon runners would love to know what proper training is if it doesnt require any running..


im in a badd mood as it is if i was in yorkshire or you were in london i would love to take an hour out of my life to meet you and teach you some fckin manners


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> im in a badd mood as it is if i was in yorkshire or you were in london i would love to take an hour out of my life to meet you and teach you some fckin manners


I think my manners and attitude has been fine. But you have avoided the point of "proper training" again, quite frankly i dont think you know how to explain it, which is the only reason i asked you in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> I think my manners and attitude has been fine. But you have avoided the point of "proper training" again, quite frankly i dont think you know how to explain it, which is the only reason i asked you in the first place.


im not questioning your manners im just an horrible **** and would love to give you a permanent smile


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> im not questioning your manners im just an horrible **** and would love to give you a permanent smile


I think you should concentrate on smiling yourself more then mine


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

30min fasted cardio done!

either way i feel better


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer to do high intensity weight training sessions.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fasted weight training!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

arosair said:


> Miggs I mean this with the utmost of respect, but you sir are a pr**k!!!!
> 
> 7-8% bf yr round with no cardio, thats almost as heartbreaking as hearing phil heath say 'i dont train my arms their too big and theyre in danger of over shadowing my other bodyparts' :lol:


What the fcuk do u mean?? Y u calling me a pr**k??


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

miggs said:


> What the fcuk do u mean?? Y u calling me a pr**k??


he means hes jealous coz u stay at 8% bf all year round!

so am i....


----------



## lilknown (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say Cardio gives some truly beneficial effects, since i started to run iv noticed a drastic change in my health and cut  but obviously before we all start pointing fingers its each to their own and everyone will be different when working out. my missus can do 6 crunches a week and can maintain a healthy looking six pack, i on the other hand can jog, do two lots of weights and uppper body exercises (push ups etc) for 30 minutes and do a full 20 minute core exercise most days and i see small improvments over time. i guess im over doing but its finding the healthy middle ground which suits you


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> he means hes jealous coz u stay at 8% bf all year round!
> 
> so am i....


Lol, I see, but I think it's a bit much calling me a pr**k cause of that.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think a few people in this thread need to do some cardio,and expend some of

that pent-up aggression pml.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

miggs said:


> What the fcuk do u mean?? Y u calling me a pr**k??


touchy mofo lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

I love cardio, to me its essentail. I feel really sluggish and out of breath if I have not done any for a while due to an injury which is the only time I dont continue with Cardio. I dont suppose anyone HAS to do cardio to cut up but it has to be a great way of helping to optimise the removal of fat especially stubborn fat.

Joe


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

no, i don't think cardio is essensial to cut, esp when running compounds such as tren etc.. which when combined with the correct diet and training will melt fat off you to potentially under 10% bf.

but.. for me i do cardio as i feel better doing it, my general mood and sense of well being is greatly improved, not to mention the health benifits.


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

fasted weight training and cardio dont let me down son


----------

